

Javascript Completion (including frameworks) for Emacs in CEDET Trunk - qdot76367
http://www.randomsample.de/dru5/node/145

======
prpatel
"There's also a little nice addition for you Javascript coders out there: a
semanticdb back end for hooking into a running Firefox via mozrepl. So you
just load your current code into Firefox, fire up mozrepl and you can get
completions for all your objects and for frameworks like jQuery in Emacs,"

I am so drooling over this already... awaiting promised followup blog post
anxiously :)

~~~
qdot76367
Yeah. It's a bit worrisome that it's buried in one of the "magicest" packages
in emacs (Alex Ott's configuration seems to be the most common Necronomicon to
access CEDET :| ), but I'm hoping the branch convergence along with features
like these start making config tutorials more widespread.

